# Cracked Egg



## Shanky

So my budgies are in breeding condition and the Hen just laid an egg on the floor of the cage. It has a little crack in it. I wonder why she laid it on the floor since she spends most of the time in the nest box. I put it back in the box and she's sitting on it. Attaching some pictures there seems to be a small crack on the egg. Maybe she laid it from the Perch and it fell but It should have broken if it fell from height but has a tiny crack. What do you think?


----------



## FaeryBee

*Shane,

The purpose of Talk Budgies is to promote the best practices for the health and well-being of budgies.

Before anyone answers questions regarding breeding, it is important we have more information from you so the best advice for your particular situation can be offered.

Have you owned budgies before or is this your first time?
Do you have any experience in breeding budgies?
How old are the budgies you currently have?
Do you know if they are related?
What conditioning diet have you been providing them?
Why are you allowing them to breed?
What do you plan to do with any potential offspring?

An individual needs to have a good background in basic budgie care and then do extensive research into the proper breeding practices prior to making the decision to accept the responsibility of the commitment required for breeding responsibly and ethically.

Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members

After you provide the answers to the questions above, we can talk about budgie*


----------



## Shanky

*Answers to the questions you asked*



FaeryBee said:


> *Shane,
> 
> The purpose of Talk Budgies is to promote the best practices for the health and well-being of budgies.
> 
> Before anyone answers questions regarding breeding, it is important we have more information from you so the best advice for your particular situation can be offered.
> 
> Have you owned budgies before or is this your first time?
> Do you have any experience in breeding budgies?
> How old are the budgies you currently have?
> Do you know if they are related?
> What conditioning diet have you been providing them?
> Why are you allowing them to breed?
> What do you plan to do with any potential offspring?
> 
> An individual needs to have a good background in basic budgie care and then do extensive research into the proper breeding practices prior to making the decision to accept the responsibility of the commitment required for breeding responsibly and ethically.
> 
> Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads
> 
> A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
> 
> After you provide the answers to the questions above, we can talk about budgie*


Hey thanks for your respond, I understand you have the best interest at heart for these little ones and I am ready to answer any questions you may have -

Have you owned budgies before or is this your first time?
I have owned budgies once before a few years back and had to give them to someone because I was not able to give full attention because of full time work. I love them and want to continue having them as my pets, I have had these new ones since 6-7 months

Do you have any experience in breeding budgies?
In the past I have not had the best experience in breeding budgies but I have done good research this time before allowing them to breed.

How old are the budgies you currently have?
To be honest I don't know the exact age but they're adults from their appearance. I will post some pictures for reference.

Do you know if they are related?
If you're talking about the pair that's breeding, then no they're not related because they're from different pet stores.

What conditioning diet have you been providing them? 
Since the time I got them they've been on a balanced diet of different things -Seed Mix, Veggies like Cucumber, Coriander, Spinach, Eggs, Cuttlebone and Mineral blocks have been constantly there as soon as they finish them I put more.

Why are you allowing them to breed?
I'm not a breeder just an owner, and I am allowing them to breed because I love budgies and want to see more little ones in my house that's all.

What do you plan to do with any potential offspring?
Just keep them and care for them.

Hope that Answers everything.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hi, Shane

Unfortunately, I can't open the thumbnails you attached to see the birds close-up.

The nest box you are using is not appropriate. 
You need a nestbox with a concave bottom.
That is extremely important if your budgie does have any viable offspring in order to prevent splayed legs.
You also need to use the correct bedding for the nest box. 
Please be sure to read the information in the Budgie Articles related to Breeding.

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

The reason your female may have laid the egg from the perch or on the floor is because she is inexperienced.

How many days has it been since the egg was laid?
It may not be viable because it may have been addled when it fell or when you moved it around.
Have you candled the egg yet?
Has the budgie laid any addition eggs since the first one?*


----------

